# Nwe Members And New Rv'ers With A 23rs



## CandS23RS (Jan 15, 2006)

Hello All,

We are Steve and Catherine Adams and our 3-year old son, Jake.

We are new Outbackers.com members and are also brand-new RV'ers! Yep, this is our first travle trailer! We recently purchased a 2006 Outback 23RS. Our TV is a 2000 Toyota Tundra 4X4 V8.

We live in Reno, Nevada. We purchased our 23RS at Traveler's RV in Reno last month.

We have had the trailer at home for some initial loading and it's now at the storage yard awaiting slightly warmer weather. We've planned an overnight trip for later this month and another for early March for a little shake-out. We've planned a 5-day trip to Death Valley with several RV'ing pals in mid-March. That will be our first big trip!

We love the site and forums! We're glad to have found so much information on Outback trailers!

OK then......let the welcoming begin!









-Steve and Cath Adams


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

CandS23RS said:


> OK then......let the welcoming begin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I loved that









Welcome to Outbackers.com Steve and Catherine oh ya we can't forget little Jake sunny

I hope you all enjoy your Outback as much as we love ours.

Bill.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

CandS23RS said:


> Hello All, OK then......let the welcoming begin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you are very welcome here. Hope you enjoy your new OB as much as the rest of us. You will love this sight. Good folks who are very friendly and willing to share a tremendous wealth of knowledge on just about anything to do with camping and travel trailers, but most especially about Outbacks. Again, WELCOME!

action action

Dallas


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome CandS23RS To the Outback Family
And congrats on the 23RS

Don action


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

action Welcome, CandS! Congrats on the new Outback and have fun on your trips.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah!!! More new Outbackers!!!

Welcome to the best place in cyber space


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and Congrads on your new Outback. I hope you have as much fun with yours as we have had with ours.

Good luck and post often,

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, CandS23RS!* action

Congratulations on the new 23RS!









If you are looking for something to do around the end of April, you might consider joining us at our Spring Rally!

Welcome aboard,
Doug


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

You have the perfect OB & TV...enjoy

Will


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

CandS23RS said:


> OK then......let the welcoming begin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I liked that too. Obviously well read in Outbackers.com.







Welcome aboard. Your son is gonna love those bunk beds and you guys are gonna love that Outback. I'm looking forward to my next trip myself. All the best.

Scott


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Awesome!! ENJOY, ENJOY.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

action action Congrats on your new Outback and welcome!!


----------



## maverick (Mar 26, 2005)

Welcome Adams family! I bet you never here that one! Here is to many years of family fun and seeing the country!

Maverick


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

A big welcome from our family to yours! action

Walter


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

welcome aboard action 
& congrats on the new outback









darrel


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The Adams family.............got to be a joke in there somewhere







you have probably heard them all

Welcome, welcome , welcome action

Plenty of time to find a rally near you and join in
















John


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Welcome aboard! action 
And you have excellent taste in your choice of Outback!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the BEST site on the internet!!

Feel free to post any question...we've all been through the "what do I do now" questions and hopefully we can help answer any questions/concerns you might have.


----------



## CandS23RS (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks very much for the warm welcome everyone.

We look forward to being on Outbackers.com.

Also, The Adams Family jokes will not be held against anyone!!









-Steve and Cath Adams


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Steve and Cath,

Sorry it took me so long to welcome you. So, WELCOME!

Mark


----------

